# Changed habits w/CCW?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

For those of you that carry on a regular basis have your normal daily habits changed since you’ve been actively carrying?

For example: I now carry my wallet and keys in my left pockets so I don’t have to expose Mr.G when I pull out my wallet or keys. It took a while to get use to since I carried them on my right side for 46 years +-. Now I don’t give it a second thought...till now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Naw I can't think of a thing but then again I been packing for almost 50yrs.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, I subconsciously yank my jeans to the left, so as not to sit on my Kahr when I sit down... LOL

I do look around for other guns in places that concern me... Quicky-marts, gas stations...

My wardrobe has changed to accomodate carry. More cargo pockets, and more untucked shirts (Cuban-style short-sleeved casual dress shirts work well in Orlando).

I switched my "pocket knife" with a one-handed combat folder knife, a little bigger. Now I'm looking at fixed-blade varients, like a belt buckle knife, after reading a lot about close-quarters stuff.

Jeff


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Yes, I subconsciously yank my jeans to the left, so as not to sit on my Kahr when I sit down... LOL
> 
> I do look around for other guns in places that concern me... Quicky-marts, gas stations...
> 
> ...


I do the cargo pants and long shirts more now too.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

I've found that the inexpensive IWB holster I have right now is irritating when the gun is directly against my skin. So now I always have a tucked in shirt followed by an outside shirt.

I've been planning new shirts so I can do basic combos. Like, I went out and bought a bunch of long sleeve colored thermal shirts that I can put on and then put a short sleeve Polo or button down.

I also have long sleeve button down shirts that I wear over closer fitting short sleeve shirts. I'm pretty hot natured so wearing a jacket indoors is almost never going to happen.

As mentioned in a previous post, my drinking habits have changed alot too. I rarely drink more than one, and then it's when I'm planning on being home for the night. Funny, having a beer or even two at lunch was never enough to keep me from driving home, but when I'm carrying, I don't drink at all while I'm out.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wallet went from strong side to weak side to avoid exposing the gun. I also buy pants and belts bigger/longer to accommodate IWB carry. I also look for longer shirts, preferably with some sort of pattern to break up the outline of the gun in case I am printing.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Not in the last 15 years.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Shirt styles, belt type (stronger) and wallet pocket have changed.

:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I wear belts now. It does depend on how I'm carrying.

Bersa goes in an ankle holster, so I don't put either leg up on anything (i.e. putting it up on a chair, etc.) and I get out of the car a little slower (lost my rear sight one day when I got out too fast).

Sig goes on my hip, so if I'm inside and it's warm my coat comes off but gets rested around my hips to cover it. Only when I sit. Otherwise, it stays on. It can sometimes be found in my purse (yes... I have a big old purse, my 6" barrel 686 is a purse gun, too) and I've noticed I tend to then keep my purse on me at all times, I won't even rest it in the shopping cart or on the ground between my legs. I switched to a backpack because of this.


----------

